# Standard Mileage Deduction and Taxes/Licenses Filing Question



## parttimechauffeur (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

First-time member and tax-filer and part-time driver here. I did not receive a 1099-K and I understand how to file the 1099-MISC. I am filing via TurboTax.

I have a question regarding filing mileage. Since I did *not *log my mileage at all, I can just put the "*Online Miles*" from the* uber tax summary* on the "*Miles driven for business*" on TurboTax, right? Do I also have to put a number for the "*Total miles driven for all purposes*" if I do not know this number too?

And for "*Taxes and Licenses*" on TurboTax, can you literally put *every value* from the "*Uber Partner Fees*" and "*Reimbursements: Tolls, Airport Fees, and Surcharges*" from the *uber tax summary*? Or do some of these go under "*Other miscellaneous expenses*" on TurboTax?


----------

